# Breed Pictures!!



## McTavish (Feb 18, 2013)

Friesian pretty typical - but faded


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Drool^^.

I have a BLM Mustang. Since there's no real set standard for breed characteristics, I can't say whether or not he's a "normal" one, but he's certainly different than any domestic breed I've ever handled.

Physical characteristics, big bones and feet...and HAIR LOL. Relatively short stature and thick physical appearance going back to the draft that I'm sure is in his lineage. Used to be very hyper reactive about anything and everything man made but got over that. He's very smart and very expressive.


















Depending on his mood, he can either have the big, flashy action









Or be relatively flat and relaxed.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Gypsy horse


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

My Fjord Viking. Pictures of him at the breeders house, currently he wont be here until sunday


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

AQHA










Arabian


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

lol

More gypsy


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Warrior is an Arab but she doesn't have the normal breed characteristics she doesn't have the dished in face or the curved inward ears but she moves beautifully like one!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mule!  He has the big ear characteristics.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Quarter Horse 2 year old. Big rump, calm and sweet


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is Turly, he is very big boned for a TB... for surely is the calmest horse I know. My baby <3


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Paso Fino
This is my gelding Dramatico, you can see how happy he is to be in the round pen.









Our Stallion "H"









Semilla









My colt Somy









And there are several more LOL


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

All very nice pictures of your horses


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I LOVE all these photos!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another Fjord, though the most common brown-dun coloring:wink:







winter fuzzies















And a Fjord X Quarter Horse filly. Very easy to see her breeding i think


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

My gelding Rem, APHA. He just turned 9 years old yesterday.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/remnants+of+fayth


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I think this thread proves that no matter the breed horses are just beautiful
creatures.


----------



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

She is a Morgan mix with Spotted Saddle Horse


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dozer quarter horse gelding I used to own
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My barrel racing mare, quarter horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Would love to see some more pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Purebred haflinger 14.1 aged 7yrs old and a joy to own


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gorgeous I always wanted a haffie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cute Haffie


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a haffie once, but only for a short time. Her name was star, and she was my first bareback ride.  I fell off after only a few steps, lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AQHA Gelding <3


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Standardbred Mare <3


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Scout is an appy/arab cross.
You can see the appy side obviously by his coloring. He's also quite smart, quick learner, and got heck of a stubborn side. He's a sweet boy though. The arab side comes out when he's feeling sassy, for a 15 year old he's got LOTS of go still! You can only see the arab when he's moving. Oh ya, quite the obvious Appaloosa due to the fact he gets fat off air.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

This is a little halflinger that I take care of. She's a snob to the other horses but loves me. I think she thinks she's royalty lol. She walks into the "people" side of the barn with me lol.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ooh boy!
First, Geronimo, grade paint who loves llamas. I think he has pretty typical stock horse type conformation... this picture of his body is old, from when I couldn't work him much, so he's really flabby. I wish I had a good current confo type picture to show you guys, I'm pretty proud of his muscles that he has now. 
Second, Envi, arabian... He's not super typey, a little thicker and plainer than a lot of the arabians I see, but you can still definitely tell what breed he is.
Sorry for the crappy quality and the unflattering pictures, these are all taken with my phone... I tried to get ones that showed their bodies/ heads since this is about breed typey-ness, haha, but I really don't have many conformation-type shots or anything like that. It's mostly either artsy or crappy...:-(


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Maggie-Mini/American Shetland









Foxy- Mini gelding

















Cajun-Mini stallion

















AND: Red- cattle bred QH horse we got him last year- he's 20 years old


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a couple more of Viking


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarter Horse, 2 years, has one blue eye but purebred (most people think she is a paint)


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

9 year old TB mare


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Going off of breed characteristics... Dozer has: 
the spunk of an Arab
the desire to jump like a Throughbred (though he doesn't jump anything bigger than a knocked down barrel...)
the butt of a quater horse
the spots of a paint horse (I know he isn't a paint horse.)
the hair of a mustang
AND the calmness/ sturdiness of pretty much any draft breed


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Latvian Warmblood, Carriage/Light Draft type (there's also the Riding/Light type). Solid build, typical color, calm, yet assertive and dominant character, endurant and versatile. Also, slow maturing.










(He's not bum-high anymore, as he's had his last growing done over this winter. He's now 7.)


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My American Bashkir Curly mares; two are ABCR registered and one is a month old and I haven't gotten her registered yet. First two pictures are of CMC Simitar's Rose Red (FFS MacSimitar Legacy x Colonel's Indo Girl), aka Scarlet, with her winter coat. Next two are Tenakee (Mead's Homesteader x Colonel's Maud), first of the series in summer right after a bath, and second is in winter with her plush sheep-like hair. The next one is Takala (MCH Buddy x Tenakee), then one with Takala and Tenakee actually in the same picture.

Next up is MM Mags Superstar (Santee Magnum x Lily Plaudit), aka Moe, who grew too tall to be fully registered in the POAC, but is still my sassy pony at 15.1 hands. Standing in front of him is Sadie, a grade Paint mare who is a wonderful trail horse. Then another Paint, who can be registered breeding stock, named Spirit. He is my friend's horse that I am training. Then last but not least, Gypsy, our grade Morgan mare who is 20+ years old.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Quarter Horses!
"Dually" is my cutting horse, has the short frame (14'2) of a cutting bred quarter horse, big butt, very quick, super mellow. 
























We also breed and raise a few cowhorse bred quarter horses. They all have the pretty standard quarter horse characteristics


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Okay. First Beau. He is a Quarter Horse. He is a typical color and he sticks 16.1. He is built like a rock and has the typical huge QH butt. He is a sweetheart. He is super intelligent and a quick learner. Loves kids. Loves showing even more. He was my all around horse. Western pleasure, trail, HUS.
































Next is Mitch. He is a Dutch Warmblood. He is my jumper/ EQ horse. He can be a little on the hot side at times but he is super athletic and quick for a big horse. He stands 17hh+. He learns quick and is always waiting for the next thing. He is a big sweetheart but has that hard headedness in him Haha


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Kit - 75% Friesian 25% Thoroughbred









Molly - 50% Andalusian 50% Thoroughbred









Marley - Thoroughbred









Rosie - Thoroughbred (gangly yearling)









Paddy - Thorougbred


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The chestnut, my Magic, Thoroughbred filly [2 1/2 year old]. The bay, Monty, Anglo Arab gelding [17yo now] - hoss can REALLY jump (but scuse my position, old photo)!! And the little grey is the pony I used to have, Edward, grade Welsh B [was about 8 at the time, would now be about 10 or 11]. No mistaking the welshie-ness of the little grey brat!!

edit; actually Dork [Monty] is brown, but saying bay is easier because fewer un-knowledgeable people argue with me then.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Belle , 16hh TB ex-racer , now rising 13 but about 9 in the photo.


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are my boys:
First up is Nohea, he is an APHA gelding. He is stocky, with a gorgeous round rump, loving personality and more of a rare color.
















Next up is Maverick. He is an Appaloosa/ Draft cross. He has very big bones, has the striped Appaloosa hooves and a few spots. He is a power house, when he wants to go good luck stopping him, and he's a MAJOR bully!















And last but not least this is Luke. He definitely has the paint color but he is small like a Paso Fino or FL Cracker horse and has the fast lateral gait. I have no idea what breed he is.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gorgeous horses everyone! Oh how versatile the equine species is lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

"Morning Glory" our Hispano-Arab mare [Andalusian Arabian cross, but considered a breed.] She is 15.1 hands and will be 7 in may.
For characteristics she definitely has more of the Arab temperament, but is gradually getting some of the calmness of the Andalusian.
Click pictures to enlarge>
 She does have a thick neck from her Andalusian sire, Cresswood Gitano Rey.
 With her mom Majic.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Little Hanni, my Miniature horse.
She's about 11 years old.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are our brumbies....

Quarter Horses

JJ










Zoey









Scrat









I don't really have good pictures of the others....but those our my main 3 mounts at the moment!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd say my four purebreds follow their breed characteristics pretty well.. 

Lena,2012 Appaloosa filly






























Chica,2007 Paint mare





























Missy,2012 Quarter Horse filly




























Juno,2008 Saddlebred mare


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Here are our brumbies....
> 
> Quarter Horses
> 
> ...



STOP SAYING BRUMBY. You get my hopes up. Lmfao XD


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

5 lazy Appys trying to catch an ornery Arab...


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

My goodness, there are some gorgeous horses here. I LOVE the Fjords!!!! Here's my crew. The first one is my Appendix mare, Moon. She has so many of the classic characteristics of a quarter horse, just HUGE. She's 16.1 and around 1100 lbs. Her lope is like riding a gigantic rocking horse, but give her her head after making that third barrel, and the afterburners kick in. That rump is hiding a huge motor. And I don't know if it's just personal observation, but it seems every appendix I see has some very impressive withers which she has. :lol:








This is my quarter horse Rascal. Small chiseled head, short back, and round rump and hardly an withers at all. 








Eb is our 31 year old Tennessee Walker. The one thing that always sticks out to me on a TWs is their sweet, full of wisdom eyes. Eb has the eyes. Sweet as can be, and a perfect mount for my children.








And this is Mojo, my pinto thoroughbred cross. This boy LOVES to run. He could go all day long. Carries his head super high which I'm constantly working on and kind of a hot head. He's got the mile long legs of his thoroughbred side too. I'm 5'11" if that's any kind of reference at all.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My Shetland Mare. There's Hackney Pony I think two or three generations back...still in the process of getting her papers from somebody.


























This last one I took today but flash didn't go off...I love the way she stands when she's alert, I think underneath that beard and gross winter coat, she's probably a very pretty mare =)


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing. I'll upload pics of my breeds when I have time


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 3 year old chestnut overo paint gelding.

He has a beautiful temperament, very quiet, very trainable ..he's halter and western pleasure bred..loves to go slow and has the movement for it.
Very successful in the show ring..
2013 Western all breed supreme paint halter exhibit 
2 x State champion
3 x Reverse State Champion
3rd Nationals
Futurity Champion
(i've paid for the originals just waiting for them to be sent)









Pictured here as a weanling..getting a cuddle










Just love this boy, so very much!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

JustAwesome said:


> I have a 3 year old chestnut overo paint gelding.
> 
> He has a beautiful temperament, very quiet, very trainable ..he's halter and western pleasure obred..loves to go slow and has the movement for it.
> Very successful in the show ring..
> ...


What's his breeding? He is gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

cowgirl4753 said:


> What's his breeding? He is gorgeous!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you 

His sire is The Awestriker IMP and he's by Mighty Awesome
His dam is Shimmer n Shine whos by Just Shameless.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

mammakatja said:


> My goodness, there are some gorgeous horses here. I LOVE the Fjords!!!! Here's my crew. The first one is my Appendix mare, Moon. She has so many of the classic characteristics of a quarter horse, just HUGE. She's 16.1 and around 1100 lbs. Her lope is like riding a gigantic rocking horse, but give her her head after making that third barrel, and the afterburners kick in. That rump is hiding a huge motor. And I don't know if it's just personal observation, but it seems every appendix I see has some very impressive withers which she has. :lol:
> View attachment 135794
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT PINTO TB :shock: i'm in love


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Here are my two...Selena mare (top) & Maglet (who I just sold)

Both have pretty typical Arab characteristics but completely different personalities.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

KylieHuitema said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT PINTO TB :shock: i'm in love


Awwww thank you so much. He's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG...I can't believe I'm the first percheron at this point in the thread! So excited! Wow, where to start on breed characteristics....

She is BIG and loves the water!

















Even the most beginner of rider can ride her....










She is majestic.....










She will try anything and go anywhere.....


















She can drive....









She is gentle and will protect you.....









I don't know how she rates in the percheron world, but in mine, she is simply beautiful.....


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


> OMG...I can't believe I'm the first percheron at this point in the thread! So excited! Wow, where to start on breed characteristics....
> 
> She is BIG and loves the water!
> 
> ...


There you are! You've told me before I need one of these for my hubby. He's looking over my shoulder telling me "find one". :lol: Your girl is beautiful and very special.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> There you are! You've told me before I need one of these for my hubby. He's looking over my shoulder telling me "find one". :lol: Your girl is beautiful and very special.


Yay! Glad to spread the word about these wonderful horses.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

This is my Morgan colt. He is 99% Foundation bred and 7/8 Lippett. I think he definitely shows the characteristics of a foundation Morgan.

1. He is VERY calm, as you can see by the goat pictures..
2. He wants to please.
3. He is smart and learns new things quickly.
4. He is very stocky and sturdy.
5. He LOVES people.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my registered paint gelding.
He does have QH in him also. He has a wonderful calm, sweet personality. He is BIG and has a big butt...


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

ParaIndy, I simply cannot express how much I enjoyed your pictures - especially those with goats all over your lovely horse!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

American Saddlebreds

Ivory Echo, 3yrs old - to me this guy has loads of breed type, from his tippy ears to his carried tail. He demonstrates the breed's athletic ability with ease. 


















Taking Chances - also very typey... 









Eldorado's Vanilla Ice - a little less typey, she does have the Saddlebred head, ears and shoulder, but she is unusually thick bodied and shorter legged than most of her breed. Her coloring is also uncommon in the breed. 


















Clydesdales
Rocky Acres Mr.Magnum, typey in conformation, but he is on the smaller side of the breed standing just around 17hh









Showing that Clydesdales can be athletic horses too!









Glencairn Acres Jennifer - a larger bodied mare than is typical for the breed, and the amount of Sabino-white is not very common in the breed, but she still has the Clydesdale head, neck, shoulder, hip and hair...


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Newfoundland Pony

Teallaigh, from what I understand she is quite typey... Hardy smooth moving pony, built narrow with a lowset tail to help deal with their native climate and tons of mane and tail... And the characteristic easy going nature that makes them great family ponies


----------

